# cat still messing in the house



## Terri2 (Dec 3, 2011)

My cat still continues to mess in the house

I have supplied her with a litter tray but she still continues to use the kitchen/dining room floor to poop

Tuesday night she waited until the dining room door was open when I got home from work and pooped on the dining room floor

She goes outside to wee but refuses to poop outside. Its very frustrating now

Help


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What sort of a litter tray do you have? If it is an open one try her with a covered one - she may prefer more privacy. Try a different litter - she may not like the one you have. If it is a clumping - try a non clumping or vice versa. You could try Cat Attract Litter - it isn't cheap but you may need to use only one bag to start getting her in the habit of using the tray - then gradually introduce a cheaper alternative. You may try moving the litter tray - perhaps she doesn't like where it is.


----------



## geze34 (Feb 3, 2012)

can't help but thought i'd let you know your not alone! got a six month old who wee's outside but constantly craps in dining room! tried putting foil down as was told its a deterent NO! got stinking garlicy deterent and sprinkled it around! used it like cat litter! if i catch her about to go she bolts out the flap and goes outside but not always around! at my wits end! so will keep an eye out for any tips YOU get! good luck


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

My thread peeing and pooing in living room may help you as there's lots of great advice on there even though I'm still struggling with Snoopy.

Good Luck!


----------

